# "Rebooting" DPP44 Switch Fixed Problem



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

I don't know if this is necessarily a bug report or not, but here goes. On saturday 9/11 around 12 pm central time my 921 decides to go on the fritz. I figure no big deal I'll just pull the card and do a reboot. The reboot didn't work. I then try pulling the power, no good either. I then try a combination of these things together with no luck. After about 3 hrs and a irratated spouse, I finally admit defeat and call the dreaded techsupport. I find out that I shouldn't have both 61.5 and 148 hooked in to my dish 44 sw. I thought this was weird considering I have had this arrangement for at least a month and a half.   . So I disconnect the 148 and try to do switch check (the unit during all these times would lock up either during switch checks or give the "please wait dowloading guide data" screen to no avail). *Also please note I have 501 connected to the switch as well and it worked fine all day as well as did switch checks without hitch as sort of a double blind diagnosis to rule out misalignment or switch problem. Needless to say tech support was not much help for the rest of the afternoon, and I was almost to the point of request a trade out of unit, when it hit me why not simply try unplugging the switch 44 power just for kicks and giggles............. Eureka!!!! , by simply killing the power to the 44 sw for 10 seconds, my 921 instantly was finally able to perform a full switch check to finish and everything was smooth sailing. I just wanted to post this b/c I wasted five hrs on pointless reboots on a saturday when all had to do was kill the power to my 44 sw for simply 10 seconds. Also please note I rehooked the 148 sat and did another switch check and everything is working fine (so I don't necessarily buy dishe's line about 61.5 and 148 confusing the reciever). I don't know if the 44 sw's have a type of chipset in them, but after this experience it seems entirely possible (ergo a sort of reboot for the 44 sw). I hope this post is found useful and helps save some other poor soul out there some time.  


Dish 921 with DP 44 sw, sats 119 110 (twin), 148(sgl), 61.5(sgl)
Boot Ver: 120B
Flash Ver: F051
SW Ver: L188HECD-N
REV: DNASP103 Rev306


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the report ocnier. I've edited your thread title to make it easier to find in the future.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Good stuff! Thanks!

Might I suggest that you avoid pulling the smartcard to force reboots? Those contacts DO wear out. It's my belief that a power plug reboot will cause less wear on the 921.

The only contention there is a spin-down of the HDD - but that's a feature of almost any modern PC and at least some DVRs. It may even be a 921 feature now or in the future (my 921 runs so quietly, I can't tell if the HDD spins down ).


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

ocnier said:


> Eureka!!!! , by simply killing the power to the 44 sw for 10 seconds, my 921 instantly was finally able to perform a full switch check to finish and everything was smooth sailing.


I have had to reboot my DPP44 twice in the last week! I activated a second 921 about a week ago and that's when I first noticed the problem as I was trying to get that machine configured. I was in denial that it might be a bad receiver (and tech support was really no help) but I decided to reboot the switch before throwing in the towel and that solved it. However, my 510 was working the whole time the 921 was having trouble. The symptom on the 921 was that Check Switch would fail and/or channels did not tune though the guide had data. At one point my original 921 stopped working also (after a couple of months of no problems) and that's when I rebooted the switch a second time.

I'm wondering if this is due to a problem in the DPP44 or the 921, both, or neither. (I was even considering running new coax). For what it's worth, I'm using separators since I have only one line to my 921s.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

I tried a new configuration of switches today. An SW64 connectedt to 110 119 and 61.5, cascaded with two SW21's connected to the SW64 and 148. The SW64 was powered through a different input. After changing the mode to super dish and running a switch check it found all four sats and I can receive CBS HD fropm both coasts. John


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ctdish: Cool!

I just copied the data into Sticky: Mad Scientist Hooks up 5 Satellite Locations!!!!  for future reference.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

It also worked with my dish 6000 but took a lot of tries running the switch check. In fact it recogonized the fact that a third sat was on the SW64 but not which bird it was (put in x in the sat name slot). But when I switched to normal viewing all channels from all four birds were available. I am using a one meter dish on a forty foot tower to get the 148 bird at 1.8 degrees elevation angle here in SE CT. I can't hook up both receivers at once since the feed in the 148 dish has only two outputs. John


----------

